# Lightning Strike - Most Heads on 2 zones are leaking



## Tiftuffer (Sep 12, 2020)

Lightning struck, blew up timer (into pieces), broke Zone 2 supply pipe and broke the main line at same location, which was next to Z2 valve box. I replaced timer and repaired the two broken PVC pipes.

Rainbird heads (for the most part)
Orbit 6 Station Timer

Problems now:

1) When water supply is turned on, zones 1 & 2 (lowest zones in the yard) there are multiple leaking heads
2) Zone 4 (drip line) shows open circuit between common & zone power line (other zones show proper ohms & voltages)
3) Compounding problem is I don't know where any valve boxes are except Z2

Question:

Should I just start by replacing all the heads that are leaking, or Try to located Z1 & Z4 valve boxes?

I'm assuming head seals and/or valves may be blown. I already replaced the diaphragm for zone 2 with no change in problem, but I may need to test and replace the solenoid as well.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm pretty competent with electrical & electronics, but a weak novice with irrigation. And, I am getting ready to over seed my bermuda with annual rye, and don't think it will go well without the sprinklers...


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Scary stuff!

If water is leaking out of the spray heads when off, you likely have an issue with the valves. I'd find the valves for those two zones and evaluate.


----------

